# Going on a Roadtrip...



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm planning on going out to South Bend, Indiana for the Boston College v. Notre Dame football game. I'm a student at BC so my friends and I bought student tickets and planned on taking my friend's car out to Indiana from Boston. Long story short, we can no longer take my friend's car and mine is in storage so we may have to take my mom's avant out to Indiana.
My question is: should I be worried about the reliability of my mom's '99 A6 Avant with about 120,xxx miles? There's no CEL, I believe that it has been serviced pretty well throughout its life. Maybe I'm just being a little paranoid, but I just thought I'd ask here first if there's anything I might want to think about before I put almost 2000 miles on her in a weekend.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the 2.8 is about the most reliable motor out there. If it has been maintained like you say, do it, I know I would! 
I would still give it the once over, any squeaks from the corners? CV boots not cracked, struts still good? No leaks from coolant or oil? When was the timing belt/water pump changed?


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

good, that's what I wanted to hear about the motor. As for everything else, I'm pretty sure that the timing belt and water pump were done a little before 100k. I'll have to look at the other things you mentioned. Will squeaks from the corners tell me if the CV boots are cracked? The struts are still good, as far as I can tell, although they are original.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brass Monkey013)*

Squeaks from corners are an indication that the control arms are going or are shot. Looking at the cv boots will tell you if they are cracked or not!














I have 107K on our avant and I can tell you the struts are tired. I plan on replacing mine as soon as the money allows.


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

alright, thanks for the help!


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (Brass Monkey013)*

My one recommendation would be to take extra break bulbs, mine failed out in the middle of no where and it beeped every time I stepped on the break. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

